# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  3D Инструктор.Теоретический экзамен ПДД 2010

## Denis3410

*3D Инструктор.Теоретический экзамен ПДД 2010*

*Описание:* 3D-инструктор: Теоретический экзамен ПДД 2010 - современное и эффективное пособие для изучения правил дорожного движения и подготовки к экзамену на получение прав категорий А и В. Диск рассчитан на широкий круг пользователей. Начинающим водителям он станет верным помощником в изучении ПДД, позволит адаптироваться к режиму сдачи теоретического экзамена. Опытным водителям даст возможность повторить или уточнить информацию по ПДД, закрепить свои знания путем решения экзаменационных задач. Собранный воедино и структурированный материал позволит достичь отличного результата с наименьшими затратами времени и усилий.


*Название:* 3D Инструктор.Теоретический экзамен ПДД 2010
*Тип издания:* Лицензия
*Разработчик:* Multisoft
*Год:* 2010
*Платформа:* PC
*Размер:* 622 mb

*Язык интерфейса:* русский
*Таблетка:* не требуется

*Системные требования:* - Операционная система Microsoft® Windows® XP/Vista
- Процессор Pentium® 4, Athlon
- 512 МБ оперативной памяти
- 620 МБ свободного места на диске
- Видеоадаптер с памятью 256 МБ
- Разрешение экрана 1024х768
- 4-скоростное устройство для чтения компакт-дисков

*Документы:*
- Документация по ПДД
- Правила обязательного страхования
- Документация по административной и уголовной ответственности водителей
- Полная таблица штрафов

*Особенности продукта:*
- Многопользовательская система
- Наличие основной и дополнительной документации по ПДД
- Тематические задачи
- Имитация сдачи теоретического экзамена
- Контроль знаний и статистика

*3D Инструктор.Теоретический экзамен ПДД 2010*
*Скачать|Download*

*Скачать Part-1
Скачать Part-2*

*Зеркало Part-1
Зеркало Part-2*

----------


## trailbysomeone

Отличная игра!

----------

